# Homemade Bow Cases



## hadda (Mar 28, 2011)

Any out there? Lets see pics!


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's a prototype I made a while back:









(discussion of it here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1335300 )

Working on a final version now. Improvements are:

- nicer wood --- red oak throughout as opposed to poplar craft boards and scrap pine and a cut-off from a closet door I found in the road
- nicer hardware --- solid brass mostly (Worcester Place mortised butt hinges, sand-cast handle from England, hand-forged stay chain from Italy, corner protectors from D. Lawless) --- the catches are cast ``Zamak'' from Taiwan --- couldn't find solid brass draw catches --- anyone know of a source for small, polished brass catches?
- larger, so my arrows will fit
- 2 dividers to make compartments to either side 'stead of cutting them out of foam

Waiting for the weather to be warmer so I can spray lacquer --- but first I need to notch the right-hand divider so the cock feathers aren't pressing against it.

Things I'll need to address for the next version:

- move dividers toward the center so they clear the fletching (but that would require the case to be larger)
- shorter arrow holder so part of the cresting isn't covered up
- wider stock so the lip can be cut w/ a lip as shown in the Popular Science arrow case linked below and the case can be taller (this would obviate the first point)
- lidded or removable compartment
- construct arrow holder so rare earth magnets are not exposed

Since then I've been looking at vintage case designs for ideas and have noticed most of them have removable arrow racks:

http://books.google.com/books?id=yC...QHxhLCaAg&ved=0CEsQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false

Was this done as a conscious / intentional design for convenience in usage or was it done to facilitate making the case? (So as to avoid the efforts I've had to go to to --- pre-finish the arrow holder and interior of the case, match the size of both pieces and fix the finish where I scuffed the arrow holder cutting the lid off the case)

Also still need to find or make a nicer quiver which will fit inside the case (in one of the compartments?) --- made a prototype out of duct tape, but I'm not satisfied w/ the design yet --- or work out a way to carry a quiver --- added a loop of leather lace w/ a lanyard knot to my Neet field quiver and it hangs off the handle of the prototype nicely.

Or maybe I'll start in on a case for my Oneida Black Eagle....


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice looking case :thumbs_up 
Yota also makes some very nice bow cases. I will post a pic if i can find one.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

I like that a lot! Nice job.


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

i badly want to do this!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=823077


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

724wd, thanks for posting that link! I've been meaning to look for it.

Not exactly homemade since it used a commercial CNC machine, but I've been wondering if I could make a similar one out of veneers using techniques like to those used for string instruments.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

That plywood Martin case is ridiculous!!


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks like a lot of work, any other ideas?


----------



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)

Made this for a buddy of mine.


































Turned out pretty good.


----------



## NYBowNut (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice seeing a Hoyt all snug. Like it's being hugged.....


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Yawna-GO --- Nice! How did you do the foam in that case? Mine is quite ragged under the cloth....


----------



## sgtbowhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

very nice job guys!


----------

